# Denon AVC-A1SR Intergrated Amp, Mods



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I have the Denon AVC-A1SR Intergrated Amp, its now several years old but still outstanding performance, I have been bitten by the up grade bug and have been looking at the UMC-1, what I need to know is, does anyone know how to mod my amp so it can provide inputs to the power amp section, I remember read something to this affect a few years ago. Because the budget is very tight I will not be able to afford seperate power amps.
any info would be great.

Peter


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My knowledge of Denon's Integrated Amplifiers is pretty slim. Please understand, Integrated Amplifiers are fairly rare in the States. There are definitely a number of High End Integrated Models aimed at the 2 Channel Market, but most here go with AVR's that we use as SSP's or SSP's proper as Preamps.
I will look into your Model and see what I can find out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi, if the Denon has multichannel inputs then you could use them and it will go through the power amp stage, if it does not then you will not be able to, it is a fairly old amp but was good in its day and for the legacy codecs it is still good.


----------

